# Shallow Sport Owners Tournament 5/20-5/21



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

4TH ANNUAL SHALLOW SPORT OWNERS TOURNAMENT

This is always a fun, laid-back tourny. The event is at Louie's Backyard on South Padre Island, May 20-21, 2005. We've been kind of slow about getting invitations out, but you can print entry forms out on our website, www.shallowsportboats.com. The 1st deadline is April 15th, not April 1st.

Here are some of the features of this year's tournament:

--Friday night social, registration, and captains meeting
--Live entertainment, cash bar, and hors d'ouvres on Friday
--impressive 7:00am shotgun take-off
--39 hard wood trophies awarded, all hand carved in Costa Rica
--2 divisions (guide & amateur) fishing for Reds, Trout, and Flounder.
--12 pack cooler, with extra storage handed out as "ditty bag" to all entrants
--free tourny t-shirt, decals, coozies, and other items
--Lots of pricey door prizes
--Raffle for a delux lean post
--Saturday night awards banquet

Hope to see all our Shallow Sport owners and friends at the tournament, go to the website and mail in your entry today!!

**Teams of 1-4 Anglers per boat, must fish off a Shallow Sport***


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*need a shallow sport to fish off of?*

I've gotten a couple of calls from local (lower laguna) guides who wanted to know if anyone out there wants to fish the Shallow Sport Tournament, but doesn't have a Shallow Sport to fish off of. If anyone out there is in that situation, and would like to book one of our guides, give me a call.

Kyra
956-233-9489


----------

